# What is the core voltage for the cpu



## Miguel2013 (Oct 6, 2012)

I have this cpu AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition Deneb 3.4GHz So...
while on bios monitor it goes up to 51C then the screen goes blank ¿why?, I dont know if it's a bug in the bios or my cpu is overheating in any case I want to lower the voltage so it doesn't heat as much so I can lower the fan speed as well.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 6, 2012)

Ubuntusario said:


> I have this cpu AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition Deneb 3.4GHz So...
> while on bios monitor it goes up to 51C then the screen goes blank ¿why?, I dont know if it's a bug in the bios or my cpu is overheating in any case I want to lower the voltage so it doesn't heat as much so I can lower the fan speed as well.



it would really help if you would provide detailed system specs of this machine

to include:

Motherboard

Power Supply

Processor Cooling

Ram

Video Cards

HDD

Optical drives

also this topic relates to the original here

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=173228

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=173269


----------



## Miguel2013 (Oct 6, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> it would really help if you would provide detailed system specs of this machine
> 
> to include:
> Motherboard
> ...


ok it's all on my Specs now, I want to run it the less noisy as possible without going less then 3.4 that is, if I can overclock it with stock cooler that'll be great. I heard 1.5 is the stock?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 6, 2012)

ok have you updated the BIOS/UEFI of the board, are you using the stock cooler?

Do you run AC inside of your house?

from CPU world it states for the 140W model 1.425 as normal operating volts

125W model is 1.4 V however there should be a plus or minus percentage.

AMD cool and quiet normally operates properly.

I personally feel if you are running stock cooling, its not mounted right if youre overheating.

If You intend on overclocking, Id recommend you dont overclock using the stock cooler. They are typically silent when the CPU is running at its stock speed, in your case it would be 3.4GHz. Id recommend a Cooler master Hyper 212, V6/V6GT, V8 Cooler.

Just remember airflow in a case needs to be good and strong and setup for a negative pressure inside.


----------



## Miguel2013 (Oct 6, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> ok have you updated the BIOS/UEFI of the board, are you using the stock cooler?
> 
> Do you run AC inside of your house?



no I dont know what version the motherboard is on why does that matter is probably a good version, yes I'm using stock cooler, the third question is not a valid question for me as I want my computer to withstand hot roms like on the summer it gets hotter then is right now and I don't think it should crash because of it is not a good pc in my opinion.

I also want to know other configurations besides vcore like spread spectrum and nb voltage fsb of different kind, should it be set auto or manual?

yes is mounted right I just reapplied some thermal paste as5 and is running 3c cooler yet it gets to 51C on bios and then the screen goes blank.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 6, 2012)

I just updated my post below. 

Well if youre going to overclock expect any fans you get to run harder to wisk heat away from the heatsink. Since The temps of the room will be hot during the summer.

Realize one thing computers are meant to have a cool source of ambient room temperature air, so that would put it below 80 degrees Fahrenheit for that.



Ubuntusario said:


> no I dont know what version the motherboard is on why does that matter is probably a good version, yes I'm using stock cooler, the third question is not a valid question for me as I want my computer to withstand hot roms like on the summer it gets hotter then is right now and I don't think it should crash because of it is not a good pc in my opinion.
> 
> I also want to know other configurations besides vcore like spread spectrum and nb voltage fsb of different kind, should it be set auto or manual?
> 
> yes is mounted right I just reapplied some thermal paste as5 and is running 3c cooler yet it gets to 51C on bios and then the screen goes blank.


----------



## Miguel2013 (Oct 6, 2012)

I've like to know the following is it necessary to set configuration manual or automatic?
my cpu core voltage is at 1.55 according to the motherboard I have to set it lower but I can't without knowing the following:
CPU VOLTAGE
NB FREQUENCY MULTIPLIER
CPU NB VOLTAGE
HT BUS SPEED
HT BUS WIDTH

any other tip will be appreciated.


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 6, 2012)

Ubuntusario said:


> I've like to know the following is it necessary to set configuration manual or automatic?
> my cpu core voltage is at 1.55 according to the motherboard I have to set it lower but I can't without knowing the following:
> CPU VOLTAGE
> NB FREQUENCY MULTIPLIER
> ...



Start with just changing your multipliers, you can adjust the clock down the road. So aim for this:

CPU VOLTAGE: ~1.425v
NB FREQUENCY MULTIPLIER: 12-13 maybe? (You want to aim for 2500mhz to 2600mhz, but you have to test the stability on this one. Work your way up from stock. This will also change as you adjust the bus speed.)
CPU NB VOLTAGE: +.1-+.2 volts over stock depending on your CPU temps and how your NB is overclocking.
HT BUS SPEED: Keep this at around 2000mhz, it can go higher but this is only communication with the motherboard chipset. I don't see overclocking this as being incredibly helpful.
HT BUS WIDTH: 16 I think is the widest it will go.

As far as the core multiplier, just work up and test. You should be able to do 200x18 (3.6ghz) fine with that processor at least, just work your way up from there.


----------



## Miguel2013 (Oct 6, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> Start with just changing your multipliers, you can adjust the clock down the road. So aim for this:
> 
> CPU VOLTAGE: ~1.425v
> NB FREQUENCY MULTIPLIER: 12-13 maybe? (You want to aim for 2500mhz to 2600mhz, but you have to test the stability on this one. Work your way up from stock. This will also change as you adjust the bus speed.)
> ...



are you sure my HT bus speed should be at 2000? the asrock website says it does 2400 stock.
Also what is the CPU NB voltage stock? I have it at 1.1000 apparently that's the stock but I'm not sure.

My computer just crashed to blue screen DAMN! what am I doing wrong?

also I notice when I change the NB frequency multiplier to 12 I can select 2400 on the HD bus speed am I safe going there?
What does the 1333 from memory means in terms of nb or cpu frequency dont' they all have to run at the same fsb speed?

what should I put for the PCI-E frequency?
my bios doesn't even show what vcore is currently running at! that 1.55 was the maximum vcore it supports I think not the vcore is running at.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 6, 2012)

Ht link is 2000 for that chip the Nb is 2400. What cooler are using? Bits temps should be around 30-40C even with stock cooler.


----------



## Miguel2013 (Oct 6, 2012)

cdawall said:


> Ht link is 2000 for that chip the Nb is 2400. What cooler are using? Bits temps should be around 30-40C even with stock cooler.



HT bus speed you mean? what is HT link?

I believe I need to configure my ram first, what should I do?
the load profile setting is confusing, I load the profile but the other configuration is still selectable, like I can select ddr3-1666 after selecting a ddr1333 profile. and I dont know all the configurations for the memory just the 7-7-7-21 and voltage.
This is my mobo:
ASRock 970 PRO3 AM3+ AMD 970 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 AT...
this is my ram:
G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR...


----------



## cdawall (Oct 6, 2012)

Ram on auto will not cause the CPU to heat up to 51C in the bios. In fact neither will the NB or HT link speeds. Load factory defaults on the board and recheck your temps. If they are still high check and make sure the CPU fan is at full tilt. If it is check you TIM application it might be to thick.


----------



## Miguel2013 (Oct 6, 2012)

cdawall said:


> Ram on auto will not cause the CPU to heat up to 51C in the bios. In fact neither will the NB or HT link speeds. Load factory defaults on the board and recheck your temps. If they are still high check and make sure the CPU fan is at full tilt. If it is check you TIM application it might be to thick.



I think my vcore is too high but I can't check that yet as I have to enter manual settings and that's being real hard, I tried booting with auto options for the cpu / manual for the memory but that crashed my computer I dont know what to do, I select the profile for memory but it doesn't load all the options I need to know them manually and there is more then the cas ras and such.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 6, 2012)

Yes you can its under hardware monitoring in the bios.


----------



## Miguel2013 (Oct 6, 2012)

cdawall said:


> Yes you can its under hardware monitoring in the bios.



the only thing that worked is auto for overclock mode auto for multiplier/voltage change and 2000 on HT that's it I'm gonna leave it. maybe in next version of bios I'll rethink my possibilities. But due to the noise I'm gonna have to get some silent solution. Unfortunately to me I'm a low budget.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 6, 2012)

No the hwmonitor is on a differently page


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 6, 2012)

Vcore of the cpu isnt too high. The rig here uses about 1.5 here left on auto. It doesnt over heat. Ya know read the motherboard manual.

All i can say is if you cant figure out the problems yourself even after we have given all the info you need take the machine into a shop and spend money to fix it cuz we tryin to help but it seems youre not listening to anyone here.

If youre going to overclock at all you need an aftermarket Heatsink and a cool temperature room.

You first need to isolate why your having near overheating and then shut down. Where did you buy the parts from.


----------



## johnspack (Oct 6, 2012)

Well,  there are several things going on here...  first,  you need to maintain the lowest ambient temperature as possible in the room the computer is in.  second,  if you want to oc,  you must add a proper cooler to your cpu,  the stock cooler is for stock speed and voltage.  third,  if you want to oc,  never use auto settings,  learn your bios and make all settings manually.  that way there is no room for error.  get out your mobo manual and start reading!


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 6, 2012)

51c is Fine most boards apply a fair bit of load to the cpu when in the bios(nobody really knows why they just do)
#.no cpu should shutdown at 51c ( i have had Phenom II's well over 65c they don't throttle until 75c) 
I suspect the issue is your no-name brand psu (check the voltage on the +12v and +5V
but here are some other  things to check
1. re check the ram timings and voltage and make sure there exactly the same as whats printed on the sticks
2.don't go playing with overclocking until you get it stable
3. core voltage can be any-ware from 1.35v-1450(I have yet to see a phenom II chip that needed more then 1.4250 at stock speeds in-fact most recent Phenom II chips can be under-volted )
4.most bios's for one reason or another apply a good deal of load to the cpu bios temps are not relavent IGNORE THEM there absolutely meaningless 
SOME motherboards require BOTH 4PiN(aka  4x4PiN) Cpu power connectors to be connected for stability(eg boards with multiphase voltage regulators ) <make sure you have the right connector plugged in lol
also lastly if you are using any of the crap software that came withe the board uninstall it xram in particular I have personally had it cause a multitude of issues 
AND AS A ABSOLUTELY LAST RESORT AFTER YOU HAVE TRIED EVERYTHING ELSE YOU CAN TRY A BIOS UPDATE
http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/970 Pro3/?cat=Download&os=BIOS
>points at the line that reads Modify SB CPU thermal throttling function and ponders ....
BEWAR IF THE BIOS UPGRADE CRAPS OUT IT WILL BRICK THE BOARD!!!! YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 6, 2012)

His board has the 8 pin EPS 12V connector, it's from the same brood as my brothers motherboard, however the machine is using a Antec Earthwatts Green 650 Watt PSU



OneMoar said:


> 51c is Fine most boards apply a fair bit of load to the cpu when in the bios(nobody really knows why they just do)
> #.no cpu should shutdown at 51c ( i have had Phenom II's well over 65c they don't throttle until 75c)
> I suspect the issue is your no-name brand psu (check the voltage on the +12v and +5V
> but here are some other  things to check
> ...


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 6, 2012)

And never flash a bios from windows


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 6, 2012)

OneMoar said:


> And never flash a bios from windows



Ya no kidding, Used to use a Floppy drive for that but now motherboards come with easy flash programs for USB drives, wheter being in the bios itself or pressing a key at the splash/post screen.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 6, 2012)

OneMoar said:


> And never flash a bios from windows



Unless it's Ecs...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 6, 2012)

cdawall said:


> Unless it's Ecs...



eh you can still flash outside of windows afaik.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 6, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> eh you can still flash outside of windows afaik.



Not on the ones I have owned. Its honestly easier to flash the chip on another board then to deal with Ecs crap.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 7, 2012)

cdawall said:


> Not on the ones I have owned. Its honestly easier to flash the chip on another board then to deal with Ecs crap.



ya I just read the manual of their 990 FX boards states to download the utility and bios to a bootable disk, i guess can be CD/Floppy or USB drive, operate it in a DOS environment


----------



## cdawall (Oct 7, 2012)

try these settings manually I am pulling them directly from *your* BIOS

Overclock mode [maual]
AMD IO C-State Support [disable]
Multiplier/Voltage Change [manual]
-CPU multi [16x]
-CPU voltage [1.375]
-NB multi [10x]
HT Bus Speed [2000mhz]
HT Bus Width [16 Bit]
DRAM timings [manual]
-Power Down Enable [disable]
-Bank interleaving [auto]
-Channel interleaving [auto]
-CAS [9]
-RAS# to CAS# [9]
-Row precharge [9]
-RAS# active time [24]
-Command Rate [2T]
-rest on auto
VOLTAGE CONTROL
-DRAM VOLTAGE [1.6]
-NB VOLTAGE [1.3]
rest on auto
SPREAD SPECTRUM [disable]

If it is still overheating after that you need to check your TIM application. There might be to much which WILL cause it to overheat. While you are in the BIOS disable ALL AUTOMATIC FAN CONTROL. I do not care if it is loud you need to figure out what is causing the system to crash before you go about whinning about noise level.




OneMoar said:


> I suspect the issue is your no-name brand psu (check the voltage on the  12v and  5V



You would be wrong ZUMAX is a subsidary of TOPOWER/EPOWER all of which are known for decent quality powersupplies. On top of that his rig with a phenom X4 965 and 5770 wont pull over 350w at the plug most craptastic powersupplies can provide that.


----------



## Miguel2013 (Oct 7, 2012)

the following settings need to be confirmed are they right? are the cpu and PCIE frequency correct?
*I have all the settings like they're shown* -except the memory config which is set to auto on all options and it all seems to be working fine but I like to specify memory config manually if you could help me, I tried it like is shown but is failing for some weird reason.
See As I said the problem was or apparently is the memory config.

BTW my computer while on bios keeps turning the screen off after it goes like around 54C even tou as the settings show I'm on 1.4v, I dont' understand computers.


CPU CONFIGURATION
---------------------------------
Overclocking mode [manual]
CPU frequency [is this right? 200]
PCIE frequency [is this right? 100]
Spread spectrum [auto]
Asrock UCC [disabled]
CPU active core control [disabled]

MULTIPLIER VOLTAGE CHANGE [manual]
cpu frequency multiplier [x17.0 3400mhz]
cpu voltage [1.4000V]
nb frequency multiplier [x12.0 2400MHz]
cpu nb voltage [1.1000V]
ht bus speed [2000 MHz]
ht bus width [16 bit]

DRAM TIMING CONFIGURATION
-----------------------------
Load profile setting [which one AUTO, STANDARD, PROFILE 1?]
Profile 1: 7-7-7-21 1.50V DDR-1333
DRAM frequency [which one AUTO, DDR-1333?]
Dram Timing controls [manual]
CAS# Latency TCL [7]
RAS# to CAS Delay TRCD [7]
ROW precharging time TRP [7]
RAS# Active time TRAS [21]
Command rate [auto]
RAS# cycletime TRC [29]
Write recovery time TWR [10]
Refresh cycletime TRFC [auto]
Ras to Ras Delay TRRD [4]
Write to read delay TWTR [5]
Read to precharge TRTP [5]
Four activate window TFAW [22]

Power down enable [disabled]
bank interleaving [auto]
channel interleaving [auto]
memory controller mode [unganged mode]


THE COMPUTER IS NOT STABLE WITH ANY SETTINGS ANYMORE AFTER MY CPU WENT OVER 55C ON LEVEL5 FANS!!!!! i HATE COMPUTERS THIS SHITS DONT WORK


----------



## manofthem (Oct 7, 2012)

@ubuntusario: so what's going on now, get anything sorted out yet or are you still crashing?
Posted after you but didn't see your post 

Did you try reseating the heatsink fan?


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 7, 2012)

Ubuntusario said:


> the following settings need to be confirmed are they right? are the cpu and PCIE frequency correct?
> *I have all the settings like they're shown* -except the memory config which is set to auto on all options and it all seems to be working fine but I like to specify memory config manually if you could help me, I tried it like is shown but is failing for some weird reason.
> See As I said the problem was or apparently is the memory config.
> 
> ...



the crashing IS NOT TEMP RELATED
something else is broken 
either the motherboard is defective or the cpu its self is defective  no machine on the planet should shutdown at 55c
try disabling the bios thermal protection set it to off or 70c
then go and run memtest and test the ram sticks


----------



## cdawall (Oct 7, 2012)

Can you try my settings... I am quite a bit seasoned on these chips/boards. If you keep ignoring all advice people will stop posting. Its getting a little frustrating dealing with you ignoring advice and posting the same b.s. over and over.


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 7, 2012)

cdawall said:


> Can you try my settings... I am quite a bit seasoned on these chips/boards. If you keep ignoring all advice people will stop posting. Its getting a little frustrating dealing with you ignoring advice and posting the same b.s. over and over.



yes give his settings a shot or we are done here
you have already stated you don't know anything about computers 
we do


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 7, 2012)

well if you dont know anything about them i can say you probably shorted it out someway or another, id recommend you take it into a shop to be looked at.


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 7, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> well if you dont know anything about them i can say you probably shorted it out someway or another, id recommend you take it into a shop to be looked at.



possible if he didn't put the stand-off mounts in the right places
a intermittent short could explain his issues


----------



## Miguel2013 (Oct 7, 2012)

after reseting the bios my computer works again altough is kinnda stupid that it works with the same settings it failed before without the reset. I think my bios is old or bad that's why is shutting down at 51C

is not I'm ignoring you is just I got it working with better settings which are stock btw, is running fine at 2400mhz on the nb speed which is 12x not 10x and 1.5v on the memory not 1.6, 1.1v on the nb voltage not 1.3, plus you want to me run the cpu multiplier to 12x that's 3200mhz! and 9-9-9-24 on the memory? that's less then what I paid for.

I still need to know what the pcie express frecuency is if it's 100 or more and what are the exact memory specifications to write on as that's what it was causing the crashes. I'll update the bios in the mean time.

btw the computer before was running at 43C idle, now it runs at 38c idle due to the voltage being lower, still reaches 50.5C on the full load.

I just found out my mobo has 1.10 the first release, the latest is 1.50.


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 7, 2012)

pcie freq should always be a 100
never ever change it


----------



## Miguel2013 (Oct 7, 2012)

OneMoar said:


> pcie freq should always be a 100
> never ever change it



computer keeps shutting down when it reaches 51c or 52c temps even after upgrading bios, I think I'm going to return the motherboard and buy something else.


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 7, 2012)

Ubuntusario said:


> computer keeps shutting down when it reaches 51c or 52c temps even after upgrading bios, I think I'm going to return the motherboard and buy something else.



I think you're implying that settings are a result of your instability. It may just be coincidence that the CPU crashed at that temperature. Honestly, I'm reluctant to think that it isn't settings considering the resistance to the recommendations that have been made. Cdawall gave a very complete and a very reasonable set of setting to start overclocking and it should be pretty close to stable for your CPU. If it isn't, you need to adjust it. Worry about your memory running slower than spec later. If you're jacking the voltages up you could just be stressing the board. It does say that it supports 140-watt TDPs but it is still a 4+1 phase power board.

Does it doesn't crash on stock settings, it is the overclock. Also when you bump the NB speed you're also overclocking your memory. That is what cdawall wanted you to drop memory speeds and increase timings because once you start you're memory is going to be running at a higher frequency when the NB runs faster.

None of the recommendations that cdawall made will hurt your machine so I recommend doing everything he recommended to see if it will boot and if it is stable. Don't cherry pick the settings you want to change. There is more to overclocking than just changing some settings.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 7, 2012)

Honestly he is trying to overclock an already unstable machine, first things first to get the machine to stabilize at factory stock speed of the CPU, Ram, NB, SB etc




Aquinus said:


> I think you're implying that settings are a result of your instability. It may just be coincidence that the CPU crashed at that temperature. Honestly, I'm reluctant to think that it isn't settings considering the resistance to the recommendations that have been made. Cdawall gave a very complete and a very reasonable set of setting to start overclocking and it should be pretty close to stable for your CPU. If it isn't, you need to adjust it. Worry about your memory running slower than spec later. If you're jacking the voltages up you could just be stressing the board. It does say that it supports 140-watt TDPs but it is still a 4+1 phase power board.
> 
> Does it doesn't crash on stock settings, it is the overclock. Also when you bump the NB speed you're also overclocking your memory. That is what cdawall wanted you to drop memory speeds and increase timings because once you start you're memory is going to be running at a higher frequency when the NB runs faster.
> 
> None of the recommendations that cdawall made will hurt your machine so I recommend doing everything he recommended to see if it will boot and if it is stable. Don't cherry pick the settings you want to change. There is more to overclocking than just changing some settings.


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 7, 2012)

set nb frequency multiplier [x10.0 2000MHz]
cpu frequency multiplier [x15.0 3000mhz]
cpu voltage [1.3700V]
if this doesn't work THEN YOU can RMA the board  I don't think the board is at fault tho


----------



## cdawall (Oct 7, 2012)

The board only supports single plane 140w chips not dual plane 140w chips ie the entire phenom line it's a gimmick all manufacturers use to make the board sound better than it is. The 125w 965 he has is th max processor that board supports in a dual plane cpu.


Like I said before you obviously have no idea what you are doing aol why don't you try the settings I gave you. Also before you even think about complaining about the ram have you looked at the memory QVL for your board? If not you may be looking at half of your stability issues right there.


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 7, 2012)

cdawall said:


> the board only supports single plane 140w chips not dual plane 140w chips ie the entire phenom line it's a gimmick all manufacturers use to make the board sound better than it is. The 125w 965 he has is th max processor that board supports in a dual plane cpu.
> 
> 
> Like i said before you obviously have no idea what you are doing aol why don't you try the settings i gave you. Also before you even think about complaining about the ram have you looked at the memory qvl for your board? If not you may be looking at half of your stability issues right there.


this


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 7, 2012)

You have all the advice needed here its up to you to take it or leave it. Since it seems youre failing to listen id majorly suggest you go and buy yourself an OEM machine or take the one into a local pc shop it will be faster and less stressful to you and the others here.


Btw reason your games dont work right is cuz of this topic right here so dont be flooding the forum with new topics that all have to do with this one right here.

Otherwise Goodluck receiving help in this forum cuz i will no longer give you help nor the others who have posted here. Good day sir.

Unsub in 3...2..1.


----------



## Miguel2013 (Oct 8, 2012)

OneMoar said:


> set nb frequency multiplier [x10.0 2000MHz]
> cpu frequency multiplier [x15.0 3000mhz]
> cpu voltage [1.3700V]
> if this doesn't work THEN YOU can RMA the board  I don't think the board is at fault tho



I just disabled over temperature protection and raisad the voltage to 1.40 that is doing the trick, the mother has bad bios programming at least on that.

yea I thought about sending it back to buy another one is very stressing all this.


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 8, 2012)

Ubuntusario said:


> I just disabled over temperature protection and raisad the voltage to 1.40 that is doing the trick, the mother has bad bios programming at least on that.
> 
> yea I thought about sending it back to buy another one is very stressing all this.



You're not going to push much out of that 965 with that board. It simply can't deliver the power you want at overclocked speeds. If you're going to be serious about overclocking (which I'm skeptical about because it appears that you're ignoring the majority of advice given to you,) you really should get a board with stronger VRMs. Maybe something with 8 phases instead of 4.

You really shouldn't buy the cheapest of the cheap and expect it to perform like a champ.

If you wanted to stick with ASRock, I would consider something like this for OCing:
http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/990FX Extreme4/?cat=Specifications

Or for a bit more, you could get Asrock's 990FX flagship which has a 12+2 phase VRM.
http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/Fatal1ty 990FX Professional/?cat=Specifications


----------



## Miguel2013 (Oct 12, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> You're not going to push much out of that 965 with that board. It simply can't deliver the power you want at overclocked speeds. If you're going to be serious about overclocking (which I'm skeptical about because it appears that you're ignoring the majority of advice given to you,) you really should get a board with stronger VRMs. Maybe something with 8 phases instead of 4.
> 
> You really shouldn't buy the cheapest of the cheap and expect it to perform like a champ.
> 
> ...



is not the cheapest of the cheap man I paid for it 70$! it's an expensive board. And in a couple years I'm moving to fx8 I don't care about overclocking it doesn't do much anywey. Unless it was a video card, I had bad experiences with overclocking cpus in the past but good with overclocking video cards.


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 12, 2012)

Ubuntusario said:


> is not the cheapest of the cheap man I paid for it 70$! it's an expensive board.



Hahaha. No, 70 USD is a cheap board. An expensive board is mine, since the P9X79 Deluxe goes for what, 360 USD? A nicer motherboard could have given you the opportunity to upgrade to an FX-8 without replacing the mobo.  A mobo that costed twice as much could have given you a good board for now and the future.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 16, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> Hahaha. No, 70 USD is a cheap board. An expensive board is mine, since the P9X79 Deluxe goes for what, 360 USD? A nicer motherboard could have given you the opportunity to upgrade to an FX-8 without replacing the mobo.  A mobo that costed twice as much could have given you a good board for now and the future.



the board here which is a 970 Extreme 4 supports FX8 and higher so...


----------

